# Harpoon



## Rich Decker (Mar 29, 2007)

I received my application last weekend and Fed-Ex'ed it on Monday. Harpoon has to be the toughest contest to get into. Repeating teams get a week head start then applications go out to the other teams. Harpoon is the most cooker friendly and  has to have the funnest Friday night on the circuit.

As a contestant they give each team a new banner with their name on it, free ice delivered to your site, 4 cases of Harpoon Beer and enough beer tokens  for the beer tent to last the weekend ( I still have a few hundred in my cooking box). IQ cooks a great dinner on Friday night then they open the beer taps for the teams. The big sites are on the Connecticut river for swimming and have water and power to each site. Saturday they encourage each team to vend their BBQ to the public, some teams put a lot of effort into this and make a bunch of money. After  the turn-in's there is a strongman competition then the anticipated bag pipe band marches down the road to the stage to start the awards. Sunday is a more relaxing day with a grilling contest and more vending.

After 2003 ( I had a really good year there in 2003) I really struggle to score at this contest but it is my team's favorite. My teams is splitting up this year but we will always cook together at Harpoon.

Here are a few pictures from last year in the pouring rain. It didn't stop the public or the strong men. http://www.lostnationvt.com/harpoon06.htm


----------



## Bobberqer (Apr 18, 2007)

The Harpoon line-up as of today.. I'm with Two Fat Polacks team.. whooohoo

Back 40 BBQ 
Bare Bones BBQ 
Big Boned BBQ 
Black Diamond Barbeque 
Que-Ball 
Burnt Offerings BBQ Co. 
Central Pork West 
Dr. Frank'n'swine 
Faux Pas BBQ 
Feeding Friendz 
Firefly's 
Firetown Smokers 
Flaming Hog BBQ 
Giggling Pigs BBQ Co. 
Howling Hog Barbecue 
I Smell Smoke !!! 
iQue 
Lost Nation Smoke Company 
Lunchmeat 
Porkaholics 
Qwannabee's 
Regal BBQ 
Smokin Dog BBQ 
Smoking Fools BBQ - A Vermont BBQ Company 
Sunset Grille & Tap Room 
The Bastey Boys 
The BBQ Guru Cooking Team 
The Purple Turtle Catering Company 
Transformer Barbecue 
Twin State Smoke Co. 
Uncle Jed's BBQ 
Yankee BBQ Boys 
The Slabs.com 
Bad Bones BBQ Crew 
Q Haven 
Yabba Dabba Que 
Champlain Pit Crew 
Brothers Whole Hog BBQ 
Cancersuckschicago.com 
Two Fat Polocks


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

Dont forget to take you BBQ Central Banner with you.  Send me an email and I will forward it to you.

billthegrillguy@msn.com


----------

